
Technology-Enabled Blitzscaling: Class Notes - prostoalex
https://medium.com/@mccannatron/reid-hoffman-john-lilly-and-allen-blue-s-cs183c-technology-enabled-blitzscaling-class-1-notes-a93b119a51b9?_hsenc=p2ANqtz-8nyrEcSDZCukzJdFyRaj66H15G2XQcD9g27oGT4oGyaMBSFus6YW3bwLehCOSSMOMhSV89dh2pKTrom4L93RZkrVCRCg&_hsmi=22290608
======
fitzwatermellow
Thanks for this! PayPal growth numbers are fascinating. Wondering if anyone
pressed Reid on the point: was merely scaling customer service (adding more
employees) adequate or were the problems with PayPal usability more systemic?

